
First public release of chyves – FreeBSD bhyve front-end manager - eriknstr
http://chyves.org/
======
EpiJunkie
Hello all,

This is my project. I say "my" project but really intend for this to be open
to whomever. Any questions, feedback, code, or feature requests are welcomed.

Here is a post explaining why I forked the project and where I intend to go
with it. [http://justinholcomb.me/blog/2016/06/14/chyves-project-
prean...](http://justinholcomb.me/blog/2016/06/14/chyves-project-
preannouncement.html)

------
eriknstr
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/4z0ewk/first_publi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/4z0ewk/first_public_release_of_chyves_version_010_an/)

